# Would you all mind...



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

....forgetting that I have Leukaemia. I'm not being a martyr and don't think I'm not extremely grateful for all your kind words, but I've just remembered something I posted a while ago about actually wanting a life-threatening illness, so I could indulge in reckless abandon before I die. I now realise how spectacularly wrong I was. So forget it. Pretend I just have a nasty cold. I thought I'd actually be posting less, but I'm on here all bloody day now, until it's time for the vomitarium and a sixteen hour sleep. Sigh. :wink:

I'm going to indulge in reckless abandon after I recover. Ready yourself world...lock up your daughters...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

You're such an arrogant self-righteous bastard, trying to control every single human around you till the very end.

(how's that?)

Big Hug (and I am thoroughly enjoying Enchanted Night - it's like Midsummer Night's Dream for cynical moderns)
:lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

yes martin, you're a cad to end all cads. You said you had what? A splinter in your toe? Try a warm foot soak.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Martin, we hate you!

I made a song about this ex friend that pissed me off, called "I'm glad you've got cancer" (he had hodgkin's)..and I thought it was really funny. But now it's gonna be about YOU!

:wink:

and yes most def a warm foot soak for fucks sake and focus outward!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Martin who ?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Splendid work chaps and chapesses.

Actually, I spent weekend at my sisters and nearly cried when I realised they didn't have internet access so I couldn't come on here and whine. Feel OK today, indulging myself in Benzo's a little.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Big Hug (and I am thoroughly enjoying Enchanted Night - it's like Midsummer Night's Dream for cynical moderns)


It's great isn't it.

Dammit ! What can't I think of superlatives like that ! :twisted:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just wanted to write that I did not miss you one iota today, Mr. WhateverYourNameIs. 8)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

OMG!!! I just had a thought. The OLIVES !!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Why do you keep bringing this post back up to the top?! I'd just forgotten about him completely. and now he's back center stage in my head where he always tries to be. (highly narcissistic issues, parents were psychotherapists, etc. Classic, and not even particularly original)

:twisted: :wink:

p.s. I do find his creative writing especially good, however. But come on...he's such a bastard, how could we possibly know he really WROTE all that?! Probably paid Sebastian to ghost write for him, and is just laughing at us.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, I don't know...the little sh$t amuses me, what can I say? 

And you are quite right, how _do_ we know? Hmmmm...little narcissistic bastard could be just playing us all like a violin. :evil:

Of course then, this begs the question...Are *all* the narcies playing the same violin ?  ( Raised eyebrow, tilt of head and slight smile as I wonder)

Hmmmm...

:lol:

Oh yeah!!! I believe this is the first time I have brought this post to the top! I thought I detected a little hostility in that " Why do you keep bringing this post back up to the top!?", especially with the !? at the end.

Girl, You wanna "wrassle" ? :twisted:

( Teasing...really...kind of scared you'd put a good old fashioned butt kickin' on me)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I heartily encourage all-female wrestling. In fact, when I'm emperor of the world (which surely can't be too long now, the voices promised me) it will be made law for every female over the age of 18, every Saturday night. to wrestle in a bath of mud.

As for my writing, yes - it was all Sebastians work. Make you feel better ? Actually, Sebastian is a far better writer than me, it comes naturally to him while, like everything else, I have to be worked up in a rage, drugged or boozed to write anything worthwhile, but since his neurotic complaints always prevent him from posting any of his work, I assure you it's all mine...sadly.

Besides, everything I've posted is all shite, so blame him, not me. Actually, give me a title, or subject, and I'll write a 1000 word short story on it and post it in the next couple of days. But nothing to do with flowers or kittens...my sentiment doesn't reach that far. Unless you want to read about killer kittens and man-sized venus-fly traps.

As for not being here for a _day_, t'was because I was at hospital (not that any of you care.  ) being poked and prodded by the doctors. They seem to have been umming and aaahing for a while since my last chemo, but hurrah, I can go home and no more chemo. But no-so-hurrah - they seen 'no reason' why I can't return to work. Crap. And 'look after my physical well being'. Crap. And 'go to back to my doctors if I have any persistent infections'. Crap. Only other thing, apart completly changing my lifestyle, is to take some tablets for my lipids, which are apparently fatty globules that cling to red blood cells. Crap.

Ignore me once more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> I have Leukaemia.












:wink:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

That violin emoticon takes the cake for schmaltziest emoticon ever.

HOW DID YOU DO IT!!!!!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

person3 said:


> That violin emoticon takes the cake for schmaltziest emoticon ever.
> 
> HOW DID YOU DO IT!!!!!?


Chored it off someone else :lol:

Originality is my middle name.


----------

